# This was on my homepage this morning...



## Goatherd (Oct 11, 2012)

Jess, a Springer Spaniel sheepdog helps feed a baby lamb.  They are in Devon, England.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 11, 2012)

That's a great picture.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 11, 2012)

What a sweet pic.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 11, 2012)

I saw that on msn this morning too - great picture!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 11, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> I saw that on msn this morning too - great picture!!


haha Me too.

Here's the rest

And here's a video


----------

